

The best project management website (Basecamp?) - bdclimber14

I'm overwhelmed by the number of project management services that are popping up. Mostly because I don't understand why. I think dev shops must have very custom preferences and can't accept a 3rd party project management service, so they develop their own. This explains the extensive PM service proliferation.<p>Basecamp, GoPlan, Producteev, Cohuman, 5pm, liquidplanner...<p>It seems like every service doesn't quite offer enough features for some people in some areas, but others that do offer all features become "overkill" or "bloated". So does each PM service permutation take a slightly different approach, having one "feature" that a sub-market needs, without being overkill?<p>What do people think of a "build your own" PM service. You select what you need in your app at signup, so you don't have "overkill" software, only what you need (including that deal-breaker feature).
======
ashedryden
We use Open Atrium which is an install profile of Drupal. It's great because
the feature set (by default) is very minimal, but it caneasily be extended
with any of Drupal's modules, or you can create your own features. I love it
because it's open source, runs on my servers, and is basic enough that when I
give it to clients they aren't highly confused or need training to get started
using it.

------
davidw
I'm actually using Basecamp right now, via a client, and I have to say I'm a
bit underwhelmed. I mean, it works, there are no obvious bugs or anything, but
I don't care much for the interface - it seems kind of jumbled and not
entirely clear.

